# Headed For Tom's Cove Campground



## Irishcampers (Jun 27, 2008)

Heading down to Tom's Cove Campground, Chincoteague Island, Virginia. There's convenient access to the beach on Assateague.

Best part: campfire while the ice cream truck comes right to your site!


----------



## kmsjs (Apr 14, 2008)

I grew up in Maryland, and my family went to Tom's Cove every summer for 2 weeks. We always got a water front site so we could keep our little boat tied up at our campsite. I have a lot of great memories of swimming in the water and of the lighthouse flashing at night. I had a picture of the Assateague framed, and it hangs in my house in Colorado. I will never forget that place! Have a great time!

PS. I loved the ice cream truck!


----------



## roo camper (Sep 17, 2008)

We are headed to tall pines harbor right by Toms cove next week. We have not been to there yet and are excited to check it out. We have been to castaways at Ocean City Md and had a great time.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Here's a couple of photos I shot when I was at Tom's this summer as part of our 12,000 mile, 3 month odyssey once around the U.S. with our OB.


----------



## kmsjs (Apr 14, 2008)

[quote name='raynardo' date='10 August 2010 - 10:20 PM' timestamp='1281500453' post='393238']
Here's a couple of photos I shot when I was at Tom's this summer as part of our 12,000 mile, 3 month odyssey once around the U.S. with our OB.

Would you be willing to email a copy of the picture of the dock? I would love to share that picture with my family. We spent a lot of time fishing and crabbing off of that dock. Great Memories! Thanks for posting this picture.

Steve


----------

